# Help - Yellowing Splotches in Reno



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Hoping some could provide some assistance. I basically complete a full renovation of my front and left side yards, ~ 5,500 sq. ft. The side yard was a complete tear down and rebuild (glypho'd, scalped, leveled, seed, peat moss).

The two front halves were about 70/30 reno/heavy overseed. I had a lot of grub damage and a gas line installed on one side which left me little existing grass. And then on the other side, I dethatched the hell out of it and just overseeded because there was a lot of good existing turf. Core aeration was also done over all areas, as was extensive grub control.

In all instances, I added starter fert at seed germination (.5lbN/1000) and then lime. Soil test results said I needed to apply both at corrective rates. 4 weeks later added Milo to all areas at bag rate. And then applied N-Ext starter pack (Air8, Humic12, RGS, and Microgreen 0-0-7) at recommended rates. It's been about 4 weeks since I've applied any fert, and about 8+ weeks since applying any synthetic fast acting fert.

Everything was going phenomenal until about a week ago. I started to develop these yellowing areas throughout the lawn - mostly on the front halves where I didn't do a 100% full reno. Before everything looked awesome and seemed to be going swimmingly. The full reno is still doing quite well, but is starting to show some similar signs as the front. I'm not sure if it's fungus, frost issues (we've had a few light frosts, but nothing freezing the ground), lack water, or lack of food/iron. I've been trying to get .5" of water down 2x per week. Interestingly, there seems to be a general pattern of yellowing following the area where the gas line was placed. But it's still other areas as well, so not sure if that's just coincidence. Grass is a northern mix - 40%KBG/60% PRG and Chewings Fescue. Any ideas? Several pics are below.

Side yard full reno:


Right side front half showing yellow patch in the middle:


Another shot of fron half showing yellow patch:


Top down view of right half:


Two down two front halves:


Close up of yellowing spot:


Close up of blades:


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm seeing the exact same discoloration in my yard. Interested to see what people say.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

This is nothing to worry about. I have this in my yard also, particularly on newly seeded spots and it's normal as the grow season winds down.

As for what exactly causes it, I don't know but have a couple guesses. One is that as it gets colder, the amount of water evapotransporated declines significantly. In the heat of the summer, you may lose an inch of water every 4 or 5 days whereas now it may be an inch every 10 days or more. The point is that as the soil holds more water you can get some iron chlorosis where the plant has difficulty taking up nutrients.

Guess 2 is that as the soil temps drop the grass grows more slowly which leads to some color loss. Guess 3 is that in newly seeded areas the roots are not as well established and chlorophyll production declines fast (same as with the leaves on deciduous trees).

I also don't know why these areas appear in patches and are not uniform. Bottom line advice is to do nothing and don't worry about it. It will be fine in the spring and you won't remember it.


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks - I sure hope it's nothing! So much work went into the project. I was wondering if it was something benign, but just wasn't sure - especially when I started to see those spots on the blades. Below is another picture of a very small area that appears to be the worst looking. This on a more established part of the lawn.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm glad this was brought up because I'm also having the same going on. Yellow tips, blotchy color and slow growth in certain areas. I'm trying to squeeze out as much growth as possible before winter sets in with the spoon feedings. We are still having fairly mild weather to keep the growth going


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

I am having the same thing happen. Yellow blades are easily pulled up in mine. The patches aren't as wide spread though.


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

OK, so seemingly a prevalent issue - which is kind of good, further supporting what @tgreen is explaining. Curious though if there's anything else others have seen with it.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

zackroof said:


> OK, so seemingly a prevalent issue - which is kind of good, further supporting what @tgreen is explaining. Curious though if there's anything else others have seen with it.


Exact same issue as well here in SE PA. I did a full reno (well, about 80% new reno lawn) and seeded with TTTF. I'm wondering if weather patterns had something to do with it. Extremely dry September and early October here. Then very wet to the point where my soil has been near saturation for 3 weeks straight.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Would applying iron help with the chlorosis? If that's the issue?


----------



## Dug Jones (Aug 19, 2019)

I was just giving my reno the last feeding of the year and saw the same problem. First thing I did was log on the site to find the answer to the same question. 
I lose a lot of light due to the sun's angle this time of year and was wondering if that played a part.


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Would applying iron help with the chlorosis? If that's the issue?


I was wondering the same thing. Have some Rapture 4-0-4 I was going to throw down and see if the iron would do anything. I still have to do my final fall feeding, so maybe will do both together.

I'm beginning to agree with the others on the weather consensus. Unseasonably warm, yet still a bit chilly, and now wet, so dragging on the tail end of the growing season causing some yellowing in the weaker/newer grass.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

zackroof said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Would applying iron help with the chlorosis? If that's the issue?
> ...


Iron might help and let us know the results if you do it. It shouldn't hurt anything. On the other hand, I think it's like trying to keep the leaves on your trees from turning yellow and dropping. Why bother?

Most of us east of the mountains are going to be well below average for next 10 days at least so I would expect applications of anything will be very slow to uptake. See if we get warmer temps in mid november and maybe the grass greens up a little.

Again, I've seen this pattern in previous years and there is nothing to worry about. I can almost guarantee that in 5 or 6 months none of us will remember it.


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

I've been dumping FEature every 2 weeks and it hasn't prevented this - so I would echo what @tgreen is saying that battling Mother Nature isn't a battle you're going to win.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Have the same issue, new renovation, KBG, very wet October, etc. Tried iron but didn't do anything other than make the already green grass greener. Also tried a light foliar feed which seems to have made a small impact but don't want to push too much fertiliser due to the age of grass and cooler temperatures.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Socks said:


> I've been dumping FEature every 2 weeks and it hasn't prevented this - so I would echo what @tgreen is saying that battling Mother Nature isn't a battle you're going to win.


What's been your oz per M app for the feature?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There are multiple factors that could cause the yellowing. I had some in my reno.

1) lack of nitrogen in the root zone. A frequent feeding helps.
2) lack of nutrients, mainly iron like tgreen said, chlorosis, but others too (Mn). The combination of soil pH, young roots and frequent rains makes roots not able to absorb the nutrients. 
3) leaf spot fungus

For my reno I wasn't 100% sure what the problem was. I first did nitrogen and noticed a response in all the lawn except the yellow areas. So that rules that out. I then did FEature at 2oz/M. I made sure my water pH for mixing with FEature was low by using soft water and some ams. I sprayed and did not washed the leaves. I was ready to do a spray fungicide to treat it if the iron did not help as the next step. The iron was enough fo me.

But like tgreen also mentioned, weather is going to turn really cold soon. While the soil is still warm, top grow will slow down. There might be nothing you all can really do this year. But it will be fine next year. Roots are there.

As an example, this is a picture of my 2018 reno in 30oct. It looks bad, but it all survived and was fine by May.


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

All good info and points - thanks for the insight.

Me - 0; Mother Nature - 1


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

@Scagfreedom48z+ 2oz/K. I've got roughly 6k that I spray.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks socks


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

OK - so quick update. One thing I failed to mention was I threw down some Propiconazole since I figured it can't hurt, even help the roots if nothing else. Anyway, things seem to be bouncing back! Not sure if the two are related, but FWIW nonetheless. We also have had a shit ton of rain this week, maybe that also had something to do with it. Who knows. Did my fall fert app today. Will keep you all posted if anything else changes.


----------

